# The last Calgary indoor herf



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

With the smoking laws changing Jan.01, this will likely be the last indoor herf.
Shanks NW (Crowfoot) Friday, Dec.15 at 6pm.
RIP, pub herfs :c


----------

